# OMG



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm gonna breed my DDR demon Airedale bitch and after extensive soul searching have identified a strong distantly related stud. 
The tryst begins this weekend and he will remain for a week. 
My girl Kas started becoming of interest to my old male 6/2 and is increasingly more so. Her privates clearly are changing in anticipation but she greets overtures by the Airedale with angry indignation.
This will be a first for her but not the accomplished stud.
I am open to advice for a productive encounter.
Vist Vet for hormone/ cytology timing?
Let nature take its course over next week and keep them in close proximity same run?
Muzzle her as he makes his approach?
The blood spotting business with her is so faint not of much help..
Lot riding on this as I don't want to disappoint a bunch of folks. Thanks


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

It's great that the male will stay with you and you don't have to travel. Your girl will have time to get use to the male.

Since your girl is a newbie she may be adolescent in her approach - not quite flirt in in a mature way, may be rough house play type flirting until she gets more experience. 

Also, when she does get bred it may be quite a shock mentally for her. Make sure you hold her and maybe reassure her during the tie. I had a virgin girl freak out and turn over on her back during the tie. The male can easily get hurt. Don't leave them alone to breed.

Get ready - females can quickly have a change of heart when they become fertile. She can go from growling at the male to standing for him in the middle of your living room within a couple of hours. 

My experience, the male's nose knows. Sometimes the female will want to breed a little early and acts quite hurt when the male refuses her advances. But when she is ready, the male will be quite persistent. 

It will be interesting to see how your little she devil "softens up" - she actually may get a little lovey dovey to get what she wants.


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

You have the male with you so I would save your money and not do progesterone testing. You want to introduce them to each other so I would let them meet and greet each day. My vet tells me to let my dogs breed once a day until they are not interested. With my dogs, I would not let them kennel side by side - my males get too frantic. I would not leave them alone in a kennel together because you need to monitor the breeding. I think the stud owner can give you good information on how he acts around females in heat and how close you can kennel them together. Find out how much he is going to cry for her and tear up the kennel trying to break out. You need to keep your female where she is calm and comfortable too. And she may try to tear things up trying to get to him too. I think it will be dependent upon your setup and how the dogs behave. 

Have fun - it's going to be a crazy noisy week! And then you have 2 months of calm sweet loveable pregnant mama dog. And then you have 2 months of puppies and you will be ready to have a vacation when they all leave!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

How does she act if your old male makes advances? Is she flirty with him, or also aggressive?

I have had females have VERY strong opinions on who they would and would not breed with, and they were more than willing to back up their opinions with their teeth. If the male says "she's ready" and the female is flirty with a male, not neccessarily the one you want to breed her to, or flagging when you scratch around her hips, then she's probably ready. In which case you may have to just muzzle and restrain her. And be ready, even with the muzzle on she may still want to fight him.

I would not leave them in a kennel together and assume it will happen, it may not. It's possible if she's bitchy enough that not only will he not get her bred, he will quit even trying and this may carry over to other bitches he's put with. Or one or both of them could get hurt. I know I would not be happy if my stud dog came back hesitant to get the deed done.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm all for nature and letting an experienced stud dog tell you when, but with a first timer, I'd run her in for a cytology check and exam. You said your male was interested in her around 6/2. I had a male that only showed interest when they ovulated as opposed to first coming into season. Rather than miss because she is un-receptive, I might also opt for an AI depending on the cytology/progesterone check.


T


----------

